# Need to arrange a payment plan with the Tax Office? Here's how.



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Below is the Australian Taxation Office's explanation of how to set up a payment plan. This explanation is from the Tax Office's Small Business Newsroom.

*Have a tax debt $100K or less?*









*19 June 2017*

If you've got a debt of $100,000 or less, you can take advantage of our self-help service to set up a payment plan in two easy steps.

1. Use the payment plan estimator to work out your options.

2. With your TFN or ABN on hand, set up a payment plan by either:


phoning our automated service on *13 72 26*
using the online services for sole traders or individuals on your myGov account.
If you pay late or by instalments, interest accrues on the unpaid debt.

In some circumstances, you may be eligible for interest-free payment plans for activity statement debts. To find out if you are eligible, phone *13 11 42*.

*This is important*

While having a payment plan, you still need to lodge all of your ongoing activity statements and tax returns on time even if you can't pay by the due date.

Don't hesitate to phone us on *13 11 42* if you are experiencing difficulties.

If your tax debt is more than $100,000, phone *13 11 42*.

*Next step:*


Use the Payment plan estimator
*Find out about:*


Help with paying
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...ave-a-tax-debt-$100K-or-less-/?sbnews20170628)


----------

